# chicken problem, need help/advise



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi
so I have 5 hens, 3 have just reached the age of laying as of about 3 weeks ago. One of my road island red girls laid a soft shelled egg about 3 weeks ago..she was the first to begin. I noticed she seemed kinda subdued one day, was just standing around and finally plopped out this soft small egg that broke upon hitting the hen house she was standing on. I thought it was odd but being her first egg blew it off to perhaps her system is just gearing up. She hasent laid any since but the other two have and everything is fine with everyone else and she perked back up.
Yesterday she seemed "tired" again all day and plopped out 2 small soft eggs that broke..again..and she hasent perked up yet. She doesnt appear sick, no goo, wheezing, coughing, scaling skin, feet. Her eyes are clear n bright, feathers are beautiful n shiny, she had a little bit of yellowish/white poo trailing the egg that stuck to her feather on her butt...
I isolated her but?? anyone know what's up??


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

if you can add some oyster shell grit to her diet.. if her eggs do not harden up after about 3 or 4 weeks she may never be able to form hard shell eggs.. it happens. 
I'm assuming that they free range a bit. if you can't find oyster shell.. oven dry the egg shells you are using and they crunch them as fine as you can and feed them back to the chickens. I've had new hens lay shell less eggs for a few weeks before finally having regular eggs. I kinda want to say give it a bit of time. Right now tho my new hens are just starting to lay eggs and the shells are so hard you almost have to whack them on the counter twice to crack them!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree with Emerald. Just sounds like she isn't getting all she needs to form the eggs. The oyster shell like she mentioned should help her out. Should be able to get it at any farm store, or even pet stores maybe.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

ok thanks...
I have oyster shell for them..they dont seem to bother with it much but Ill try to mix it up with something to make it look more appitizing. Ill do the egg shell thing too, maybe they will like it better? 

Today she is perky and back to her normal self so I put her back with her sisters and she is happily scrambling around again like nothing happened so Ill just keep hoping her little system gets it together. Luckily I can tell her apart from her other red hen so I can eaisly keep tabs on her progress. 

Thanks for the help and good tips


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

oh...and yes they "free range" part time. I have to have them put up in the chicken haven when Im at work. but when not at work and before i go to work they get the run of the place. I made them real friendly and easy to manage so I can put them in their safe area when I have to be at work, all I have to do is go outside and they come running...it's pretty cool n funny to watch


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Chickens can be great pets, Hooch. So fun to watch some of their wacky antics


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

totally...Ive taken care of friends chickens housesitting before but never gave them much thought or credit. Now that I have my own Ive discovered their really interesting, fun and useful. They keep my yard n parts of the garden I allow them into weed n bug free, they give me eggs in return and have very distinct personalities. Im lovin my girls and finding myself really enjoying nice cool coastal early evenings hanging with a cold microbrew, the dog and cat and 5 chickens pokin around the yard on my weekends..peaceful easy feelin ya know?


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Gotta have a bit of serenity for yourself, true enough.


----------

